# Pics of Remy



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

my little boy is turning 1 on jan 9. i can't believe how fast time flew by. he's brought so much happiness to us and is the sweetest boy ever. here are some recent pics of him :wub: 



















































thanks for looking!


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

My gosh....Remy is adorable. It's not a wonder why he won best costume. The costume only enhances his cuteness! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What a cutie pie!! Enjoy him!! Have a happy birthday!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhhhh! Remy is adorable. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ahhh, a true beauty....errrr...very extremely handsome!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is such a little darling!!! He has got that little baby face.......so endearing!!!! I just love him.........!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I LOVE REMY!!! (so does Shiloh) She is licking the computer screen right now...I think there's a little long distance love affair going on here! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: His ice white coat is amazing and love his delicate, sweet features!!


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

If you want to stud him out someday, I have a gorgeous Chloe who might be his type someday.

LOL! :Flowers 2:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh your Remy has the perfect little face :wub:


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Aww..Remy is so gorgeous and truly stunning!
I love him :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Be still my heart! :smheat: He is just such a gorgeous little man. I could look at his little face all day long. :wub:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

What an absolute darling! He is just too, too cute! :wub: :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

He's gorgeous! I love the 3rd picture! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Dec 29 2009, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867991


> I LOVE REMY!!! (so does Shiloh) She is licking the computer screen right now...I think there's a little long distance love affair going on here! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: His ice white coat is amazing and love his delicate, sweet features!![/B]


remy loves shiloh too! he says that he can't wait to meet her :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful little boy :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:smheat: Wow, I just LOVE his precious little face :smheat: and I LOVE his pic in your siggy. Too cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh my and wow! :wub: Remy is amazing! Cute cute cute!!! :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautifully handsome.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww finally some pics of your pretty boy! :wub: :wub:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Happy early Birthday sweet Remy!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

eeek remy is so cute... no wonder he won the contest! :wub: please post more pics :wub::wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:wub: :wub: You've got yourself a stunner there Catherine! My oh my....I've officially got a crush on Remy boy!!!! Great pics and a happy early birthday to lil hottie Remy!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I am in love with Remy! He's such a pretty little baby that fits his sweet name perfectly! He's gorgeous!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Remy is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

SHAZAAM!! That is just WAY too much cute wrapped up in one itty bitty little man!! :smheat: Be still mah hawut!! :wub:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Remy is gorgeous!!

Does Remy need a girlfriend? I hear my Lola is available :blush: :biggrin:


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

He is absolutely adorable! I'm in LOVE! I like his name too :biggrin: 

Happy Birthday Remy!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (maltlove @ Dec 30 2009, 04:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868317


> He is absolutely adorable! I'm in LOVE! I like his name too :biggrin:
> 
> Happy Birthday Remy![/B]


hi remy! are you my twin? :heart: remy :biggrin:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 30 2009, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868316


> Remy is gorgeous!!
> 
> Does Remy need a girlfriend? I hear my Lola is available :blush: :biggrin:[/B]


remy wants to know if he can have more than one girlfriend? :smootch:


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

QUOTE (Remy @ Dec 30 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868323


> QUOTE (maltlove @ Dec 30 2009, 04:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868317





> He is absolutely adorable! I'm in LOVE! I like his name too :biggrin:
> 
> Happy Birthday Remy![/B]


hi remy! are you my twin? :heart: remy :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Haha I think we might be twins! My mom says you are very cute just like me! :wub: :wub: Remy


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Your little Remy is beyond adorable!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Is he a Bonnie's Angel?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Dec 31 2009, 04:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868466


> Your little Remy is beyond adorable!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> Is he a Bonnie's Angel?[/B]


Remy is simply adorable!! :wub: I can't wait to get my Louis Dog bed! He is such a good little model...

Remy comes from Diamond Maltese


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

He's precious. Happy Birthday little man.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Remy @ Dec 30 2009, 05:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868325


> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Dec 30 2009, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868316





> Remy is gorgeous!!
> 
> Does Remy need a girlfriend? I hear my Lola is available :blush: :biggrin:[/B]


remy wants to know if he can have more than one girlfriend? :smootch:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Then he might have to change his name to "Tiger."  Couldn't help it.
Remy is cute beyond belief. :wub: :wub: :wub: What a perfect little face and I love his two topknots. Can't wait to have him meet Tyler. We'll talk.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Catherine,

What a handsome little doll your Remy is ! I mean he is absolutely beautiful. Of course him being closely related to my Mimi doesn't have anything to do with my opinion , right? Your Remy is a stunning Malt.

I think Diamond Maltese have beautiful expressions, ink black points & ice white coats along with awesome personalities too. 

How much does he weigh now? He looks like he is still quite small. ( Mimi is tiny too)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY REMY !


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Dec 31 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868593


> Catherine,
> 
> What a handsome little doll your Remy is ! I mean he is absolutely beautiful. Of course him being closely related to my Mimi doesn't have anything to do with my opinion , right? Your Remy is a stunning Malt.
> 
> ...


hi cat! remy is 3.5lbs now. is mimi the same weight? when I got him at 7 months, he was only 2.8lbs so I'm glad he gained weight!! in south beach now with him and he's loving the warm weather!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's adorable ! and I love the bows and LOVE your siggy, I keep meaning to post or pm you about your adorable siggy!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What a cutie pie and so white too!! Thank you for sharing. I love his cut in the duck costume, but he's just as cute in pig tails.


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

He is so adorable! He has the thickest little coat! I love his little face!



QUOTE (Remy @ Dec 29 2009, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867961


> my little boy is turning 1 on jan 9. i can't believe how fast time flew by. he's brought so much happiness to us and is the sweetest boy ever. here are some recent pics of him  :wub:
> 
> he was a duck for halloween and won cutest costume at the nyc maltese meet-up!
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Remy is adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Thanks for sharing all the pictures.


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY REMY! :cheer:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

remy says thank you!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Ahhhhh! Remy is adorable. :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Remy is adorable. I love that cut on him. He is so white and (sorry Remy) pretty. I love your siggy picture, what a little doll he is. His face is to die for. I like Remy, can you tell?


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Remy is adorable, what a precious face he has! :wub2:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

omg, he's so precious! :wub2: 
happy 1st birthday sweetheart! :happy dance:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

My husband just saw a pic of Remy and said "He's cute, where can we get one like him?" LOL. Give him a big kiss from his Auntie!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh my gosh, he is just soooooooo gorgeous. you must be a very proud mummy! ive not posted here in a while so dont think i ''know'' him but i hope he had a fab birthday


----------



## luna belle (Jan 8, 2010)

Remy has the cutest little face


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

remy says thank you everyone :blush:


----------

